# itchy skin



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Boomer's Mom said:


> My 8 year old son, Boomer, has constant itching, licking, scratching, etc. I've had him to numerous doctors and the last put him on antibiotics for a staph infection. He's still taking meds but still miserable. Any ideas?
> 
> Also, he's started losing his hind legs at different times.............meaning he goes down and it seems like he becomes paralyzed to completely stand up for a few seconds, then he'll be alright. Anyone experienced this?
> 
> Any ideas would be appreciated.


Staph infections can be pretty stubborn. I would keep him under the care of the vet to make sure it's cleared up. 

The losing his back end... that is something we experienced.... with our 13 year old seniors. I'm alarmed that your golden is experiencing this at 8. I would take him in to the vet to be checked.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I would also be extremely concerned about the hind end weakness/loss of function at his age. 

Any history of hip dysplasia? 

Has your Boomer been exposed to ticks by any chance?

Definitely consult with Boomer's vet about the itchiness and the sudden hindquarter issues. Ask to have a TBD blood panel done. As far as the itchiness, it could be a lot of things and your vet can help you sort through causes and possibly prescribe something like hydroxyzine or Temeril-P for more relief.


----------



## Boomer's Mom (Dec 14, 2010)

*Boomers issues*

Thanks to all who are posting to help me with Boomer. He is under the care of a very good vet right now. We have done numerous tests to rule out certain diseases. We did find that he is hypothyroid and he is on meds for that but nothing has given us an idea of what the problem is with the back legs yet. He does get some relief with prednisone but the vet doesn't want to keep him on that and neither do I. I've also had him to an internal specialist and nothing alarming on that front either (thank God).
For now, he gets lots of belly rubs and rides in the car (which he loves) but I can't help being scared something is going on we're just not catching yet.
It is so nice to have other golden lovers to talk to.
Thanks again.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Hi again. Please make sure, by asking the vet, if they ran a specific blood test for Tick Borne diseases. It's a separate panel and some vets do not routinely do this. The reason why I'm bringing this up again is that some tick borne diseases can cause lameness or weakness like you describe.


----------



## Boomer's Mom (Dec 14, 2010)

Thank you Dallas Gold for your help. Actually, that panel was one of the first group of tests done on Boomer and all the results were negative. Right now he's not having any incidents because we've upped the prednisone dosage but as I taper it back down if he starts again, he's going to a specialist for an MRI to check for spinal lesions. Please pray for him and me that this is not the case. I do so appreciate your effort in helping me. God bless you and your special furry friends.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

I also have a Boomer! Mine's 10, he'll be 11 soon. He's had lifelong itching problems and recent rear end problems. He's on meds for hypothyroid too! small world.

My Boomer's been allergy tested long ago and is allergic to several different kinds of trees, grasses, weeds, etc. He gets allergy injections, allergy food, special bath with his special shampoos "Pyoben" and "Episoothe" and leave in cortisone conditioner. I think to treat the itching you and the vet need to find out the root cause, takes detective work.

Same for the rear end problems - could be early arthritis in his spine or hip causing muscle atrophy, tick borne diseases, many things. I'm glad you're continuing the workup. Do you live in a cold climate? That could be exacerbating any early arthritis.

Good luck with your Boomer, I will pray for him and you both. Our household rotates around mine (thermostat stays up high even though we'll probably go bankrupt etc..)


----------



## Boomer's Mom (Dec 14, 2010)

Thank you Boomers Dawn. It really is a small world isn't it? I believe allergy testing is the next phase we will be undergoing. Right now he is getting relief because of the prednisone he's taking for the hind leg problem. But today I'm starting a lower dosage and don't know how that will affect the itchy skin. Keep us in your prayers as I will you. My Boomer, like yours, rules the household here. If he's hot in the house, my husband and I just add more clothing to ourselves and turn down the heat. It is 25 outside right now so Boomer's having lots of fun playing in the snow and the inside is kept at a cool 68 for his and my other golden Mollys comfort. Have a great golden day!


----------

